# Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 onboard Grafikkarte deaktivieren



## EnduroBiker (21. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen einen neuen PC zusamengeschraubt.
Es passt soweit alles.

Doch es gibt ein Problem mit der neuen Grafikkarte (nicht onboard!)

Das Board (und das neue Win7Pro) erkennt sie anscheinend nicht!
Die onboad Karte (Radeon HD4290) im Chipsatz wird erkannt und  funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Doch meine "richtige"  Grafikkkarte (Asus EAH5850) mit der Radeon HD5850 ist  im Steckplatz 2 und die Zusatzkarte (Switch) im Slot 1. Die Lüfter  laufen und die GraKa macht im Moment einen Höllenlärm!! (beide  Zusatzstecker angeschlossen)

Doch wenn man daran den Schrim anschließt erscheint kein Bild.
Wenn ich die onboard GraKa im BIOS deaktiviere, läuft der PC hoch, man  hört wie Win7 startet doch das Bild bleibt aus (Schirm an der HD5850  angeschlossen).

Damit ich überhaupt wieder was sehe, muss ich das BIOS per Clear-Jumper  rücksetzten und die onboard wieder anschalten.

Hm also ich habe die Treiber von der beiliegenden ASUS-CD installiert,  und wie gesagt danach erscheint nur die onboard GraKa HD4290 im  Gerätemanager.

Ich weiss nun echt nicht wie ich die HD5850 zum laufen bringen soll 
Müsste doch normalerweise ein Bild zu sehen sein, wenn die onboad  deaktiviert ist!! Dachte ich zumindest

Was mich stuzig macht ist, das im Win7 Gerätemanager keine zusätzliche  Hardware zu sehen ist!! (Auch keine  mit Ausrufezeichen oder so)

Odr sollte ich mal die originalen Radeon Treiber installieren?? Und die  von Asus deinstallieren?

Vielleicht qeiss jemand Rat ...

Viele Grüße und danke für Hinweise
Christian

Mein System:
Mainboard Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
GraKa: Asus EAH5850
OS: Win7 Prof


----------



## michelthemaster (21. März 2010)

Hi Kollege, so wie ich das verstehe hast du die Grafikkarte im Slot 2 deines Mainboards verbaut? Also bei meinen beiden 4870 im Crossfire war es so, dass die Graka, an der der Monitor hängt, im Slot 1 sein muss, sonst hatte ich kein Bild. Hoffe das hilft.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

Auch würde ich statt dem Asus-Treiber, lieber einen aktuellen Radeon-Treiber installieren. Wobei ich denke, das dass mit dem ersten Slot schon helfen wird.


----------



## seiender (21. März 2010)

Ja ansonsten schau mal ins BIOS ob man da die Grafik umschalten kann/muss.
LG sei


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. März 2010)

Steht dass nicht meist unter _Primär Graphics Adapter_


----------



## rehacomp (21. März 2010)

Bekommst du denn ein Bild, wenn die Graka in dem 1. Slot drin ist? Nicht das deine 5850 schon Putt ist.


----------



## Elzoco (21. März 2010)

Bei dem Board muss man eine Adapterkarte in den ersten Slot stecken, wenn man nur 1 Graka hat.


----------



## EnduroBiker (21. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,
also folgendes:
Elzoco hat mit Sicherheit recht:
Es muss die "VGA-Switch-Card", die dem Motherboard beiliegt, in den 1. Slot gesteckt werden, wenn man nur EINE Graka anschliessen will.
So steht es in der Bescheibung und auch jemand bei Alternate hat es so gepostet.
(Ich habe die Graka nicht im ersten Slot probiert, nur im 2. aber mal mit / mal ohne Adapterkarte)
Ergebnis: keine Reaktion (ausser der Lüfter läuft mit FULL SPEED, und ist grob laut, braucht man eigentlich Ohrenstöpsel dazu)

Sonst ändert sich nichts in Win7-64bit. Sie erscheint einfach nirgends.....
Auch im Radeon-Treiber nix davon zu sehen.
(Nix mit "neuer hardware gefunden" oder "Gerätetreiber werden installiert")
Im Gerätemanager erscheint nur ganz friedlich und einsam die Radeon HD4290, und sont gar nix. auch keine unbekannte Hardware. Auch eine neue Suche nach geänderter hardware zaubert nichts hervor......

Danach hatte ich auch den ASUS-Treiber runtergeworfen und den 10.2er von Ati drauf. Des gleiche Ergebnis.
Muss dazu sagen, der von Asus war auch schon der aktuelle.....

Zu dem "Primary Video Adapter"-Punkt im BIOS:
Da gibts den Punkt "890GX Chipset Configuration".
Das wäre ja eigentlich der richtige Punkt.

Und dort als Unterpunkt "Primary Video Controller":
(Allows you to select the graphics controller to use as the primary boot device)

Zur Auswahl stehen dort 4 Werte:
1) [PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX] (als Standart vorausgewählt)
2) [GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI]
3) [GPP-GFX0-IGFX-PCI]
4) [IGFX-GFX0-GPP-PCI]

Wenn ich da nur schlau daraus würde.
PCI steht ja eigentlich an erster Stelle, und da steckt ja auch die HD5850 drinn. Als müsste des ja richtig sein! 

Die anderen Abkürzungen sagen mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel, sind auch im Handbuch nicht erklärt...

Ich hatte mal testweise den 2. Punkt genommen, doch geändert hat sich dort eigenlich gar nichts.

Irgendwie meine ich hat rehacomp recht, das die nagelneue EAH5850 schon kaputt war....naja die scheinen da unten in Taiwan ja auch heftigste Fertigungsprobleme mit dem Cypress Chip zu haben!!


----------



## rehacomp (22. März 2010)

Teste die graka noch in dem 1. Slot. (Läuft dann nur mit 8 Lanes)
 Im 2. Slot ohne Switchcard hätte diese auch laufen sollen, dann mit 8 Lanes statt 16.

Warscheinlich ist deine Graka kaputt, wenn sie im 1. Läuft, ist dein Board kaputt.

zu den Abkürzungen fällt mir nur das ein:

PCI     ist wirklich PCI-Graka gemeint
IGFX   ist sicherlich die Onboard Graka (integrated Grafix)
GFX0  ist meiner Meinung nach die PCIe Graka (single)
GPP    kann das Hybrid crossfire sein (bin mir aber nicht sicher) Onboard+ kleine PCIe Graka


----------



## EnduroBiker (23. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,
jetzt hatte ich sie leider nicht mehr alleine im 1.  Slot probiert.
Stattdessen hatte ich meine alte Geforce 6800 aus dem alten PC ausgebaut und in diesem neuen Board im 2. Slot eingebaut, zusammen mit der Switch-Card im 1. Slot.

Und siehe da, sie wurde von Win7 erkannt als Nvidia Geforce6800.
Habe dann auch mal die Treiber drauf getan und ging einwandfrei.

Also müsste die neuen HD5850 tatsächlich defekt sein.

Gruss Christian


----------



## Elzoco (23. März 2010)

Kannst du probieren, ob die 5850 in deinem anderen Rechner geht?
Vlt ist ja auch nur das NT zu schwach, welches hast du denn?


----------



## EnduroBiker (26. September 2010)

Um es kurz zu machen, die GraKa war tatsächlich defekt..
Neue bestellt und alles lief.


----------



## mutant92 (9. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,
...um nicht unbedingt einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen:
Da mir leider neulich mein AM2 Board geflogen ist, habe ich direkt mal den Umstieg auf den Sockel AM3 gemacht... Also neues Board, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.
Bei dem Board handelt es sich um ein M4A88TD-V Evo/USB3 von Asus...

Nun zum Problem:
Das Board hat ja den 880er Chipsatz und eine HD4250 GraKa onboard. Ich wollte eigentlich meine 9800GT primär nutzen und die onboard sekundär hinzuschalten wegen HDMI an mein HDTV usw.

Leider ist mir genau das noch nicht gelungen. Im Bios habe ich es nur geschafft, entweder die onboard-Karte als Primär einzustellen, dann funktioniert die 9800GT zwar auch, aber eben nur sekundär und wenn ich z.B. "ExpressGate" nutzen will oder ins Bios will, geht das nur über den Fernseher da mein Monitor bis nach dem Hochfahren von Windows aus bleibt.

Im Bios habe ich bei der Auswahl des primären Grafikadapters folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten:
GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI
GPP-GFX0-IGFX-PCI
PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX
IGFX-GFX0-GPP-PCI

So, darunter kommt dann die Auswahl der "Internal Graphics Mode". Dort habe ich die Auswahlmöglichkeiten UMA, SIDEPORT, UDA+SIDEPORT oder DISABLED.

Zu meiner Verwunderung ist die Option "Surround View" grau hinterlegt, sodass ich dort keine Auswahl/Einstellung treffen kann. Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass meine PCIe GraKa keine ATI ist?


...und vor allem - was muss ich einstellen, damit es endlich funktioniert? Bin schon am verzweifeln...


----------

